# Problems with Ryanair flights to Krakow



## algar2 (23 Feb 2007)

We made booking to Krakow a few weeks ago with Ryanair. We chose Ryanair over aerlingus because the times suited us better, we were due to fly out next wednesday. Yesterday we recieved a very strange e-mail stating that our flight was moved from 5 in the eveining, back to 7 in the morning. The reason they gave was that Krakow airport wont let flights in at night time as deer were sighted at the fence!!! Amazing that they would cancel a flight a week ahead of schedule because a deer was spotted at the fence.

Not happy with this response we contacted Krakow airport and got a polish friend to talk to them, they couldnt believe what they were hearing. They said there was a deer at the fence yesterday, but it was a minor incident and no flights were affected from their point of view. All other airlines are still operating as normal, and they have issued a statement to this affect.

I called the customer service line. after holding for 8 mins to speak to someone, and all I got was the same rubbish that was in the e-mail, not the girls fault, she was just fed the same lies we obviously were.

Does anybody know what Ryanair are playing at, and how they can get away with this. I have kept all the relevant information regarding this, including the airport statement stating that the airport i fine to fly into and I want to make a complaint to relevant authorities, does anyone know who these are and how I would go about


----------



## Guest120 (23 Feb 2007)

The airline can change the time of the flight without reason.

Under the circumstances you've outlined you have (should have) been offered a full refund.

There is nothing else you can do about it.


----------



## algar2 (23 Feb 2007)

I got offered the full refund and took it and booked the aerlingus flight yesterday, only to wake up this morning to hear of strike threats for next wednesday. Its just not going well at all.


----------



## zag (23 Feb 2007)

It seems that Ryanair have been consolidating/rescheduling a number of flights recently.

Mrs Zag turned up in Dublin airport a few weeks back for an early flight (0700 or so) to Almeria only to be told that the flight had been moved to 1500.  They had reportedly emailed the person who had booked the tickets, but it seems this person did not pass on the information.  This was not a good start to a weekend trip.

I subsequently heard from someone else that FR had rescheduled their flight too.  Nothing inherently wrong with rescheduling, but when you have booked a specific flight because of the time it can be very annoying.

z


----------



## NiallP (23 Feb 2007)

Travelling to Bologna over Paddy's Weekend. Notified the other day that my flight home has been rescheduled to leave 10 hours later than planned. The reason given? Deer at krakow airport....bizarre.

Incidentally, this is the third time this particular flight has been rescheduled since i booked two months ago.


----------



## algar2 (23 Feb 2007)

These most be some breed of deer, to bring such chaos to ryanairs whole european network


----------



## MugsGame (23 Feb 2007)

The same plane could be serving both routes. It is all a bit hard to believe though.


----------



## Guest120 (23 Feb 2007)

NiallP said:


> The reason given? Deer at krakow airport....bizarre.



It wasn't for a stag was it?


----------



## battyee (23 Feb 2007)

People who have had their flight times changed & offered refunds should read my recent posting headed " How I saved over 250 Euro on Ryanair booking. Many of you guys may be able to save some money too & thereby get some compensation for being messed around.


----------



## Deer Hunter (25 Feb 2007)

I had exactly the same experience as the people above. I also called Krakow airport and they are very frustrated as they said the deer thing was a once off incident. They also said that Ryanair hadn't been in contact with them.

I also sent an email to Krakow Info online to see if they knew what the issue was and this is the reply that I received:

From: Krakow Info [mailto:krakow-info@krakow-info.com] Sent: 24 February 2007 13:14

Hello

Thank you for your interest in our service. Your questions were:

“(1) I received the below communication from my airline this morning. I accepted the changes to my flight but they are very inconvenient. Can you tell me if Krakow Airport is working to try to solve the problem with the deer inside the airport fences? 

(2) Also, when do you expect for night time flight to be going again to Krakow airport?” 

Answers. 

(1) Actually, the deer live outside the airport fences and the airport’s management has been paying attention. They say they have managed to remove most of the animals from the nearby forests. It’s matter of opinion whether they really do their best and if that’s enough to solve the problem. 

(2) Please ask Ryanair. As far as I know other carriers fly to Krakow as usual, British Airway and Lufthansa in that number. 

Yours truly Krakow Info
PS The “Questions Answered” service is available solely through the Krakow Info site. In case of further queries please use again the page www.krakow-info.com/quests.htm


----------



## z105 (25 Feb 2007)

Last Friday nights Aer lingus flight into Krakow was diverted to Warsaw as apparentely one can only land at one approach and the tail winds were too strong !? (I always thought an aircraft where possible must take off and land INTO the wind to assist with lift and braking!) 

A 5 hour bus journey was laid on !


----------



## Skibre (26 Feb 2007)

You were lucky at least they transported you to Krachow. I was one of the passangers awaiting that incoming flight for later departure to Dublin.   We were told to find our own way to Warsaw for a flight on Sat to Dublin or wait in Krachow for the next available flight which was on Sunday.   No transport, hotel accomodation or assistance was offered.   My group consistes of 3 adults and 4 children (including a 10month old baby)   Very disappointed with Aer Lingus.


----------



## coleen (27 Feb 2007)

I am traveling to kracow in March with central wings from cork does anyone know if they are having the same problems. Has anyone any experience of flying with this polish airline?


----------



## Skibre (27 Feb 2007)

I haven't heard of that company, but I think the problem is with Krakow Airport, small runway.  I had problems there in December also with fog where our plane was diverted to Vienna.  As you have seen also problems with deer???????????


----------



## z105 (1 Mar 2007)

That's rough Skibre, jeez dude that's rough

Holiday insurance ????


----------

